# Lower reaches Caboolture River Sat PM & Sun Early



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Advised that some thumper flathead there at the moment. Putting in at the end of Ulhman Rd. Going to drag a few lures around for a while this afternoon and again about 06:00 tomorrow if today goes OK. Any-one interested, give me a call on 0421 356 236.

Jeff


----------

